# South Somerset Reptile Club (yeovil based)



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Its just a thought In my head at the moment, so many clubs died out when people decided it was easier to stay at home and chat on the internet, but nothing can replace face to face discussions, help and just general chat.. a place where we could swap spare equipment, share storys and help fellow keepers.
I would plan to hold a meeting the last wednesday evening of every month, hosted at my house (unless pre arranged IE christmas meal out etc)


So.thoughts ?


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, Yes, Yes, and Yes


----------



## adivallender (Mar 21, 2010)

Yes Gives me a reason to come home.  
Nothing is in bristol


----------



## LEE_UtdK (Jun 3, 2010)

Great idea but going on experience with reef aquarium owners who have similar meets, once a month is probably too frequent. Usually there would be no plan, someone in the club would just throw up a meet and do a poll for the best date which would suit the most people. It would go from there. Trouble with reefers now, as things get more expensive, many are quitting the hobby including Muzzy who was my mentor - and heres me running a 50X20X24 inch reef tank and now dipping my toes in the reptile world!!

I would say arrange an initial meet and see how it goes. Definitely a good idea tho :2thumb:


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Oooooh yes great idea!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

no its not a good idea, you need to sort one out for up here


----------



## Mr.Bob (Aug 4, 2006)

sounds like a great idea to me......:2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## phily p (Mar 29, 2010)

very very good idea. just what we all need.:no1::2thumb::mf_dribble:


----------



## reticlee (Apr 14, 2008)

You can count me in:2thumb:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

we could discuss this at the BBQ so please if your interested in the regular meetings come along on the 18th and we can all get our heads together


----------



## naz (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds good to me :2thumb:


----------



## steve_3125 (May 20, 2009)

Sounds like a plan would be great to have a local meet!

Steve


----------



## ascari22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Seems like an excellant idea to be able to meet up and finally put faces to the names


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

You can count me in. Excellent idea!


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

:lol2:tigger i dont think you can fit many people into a shoe box


----------

